# Freebsd 9.2 | SSH Login OK But SFTP Login Not Working



## zirvesunucum (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello, dear owner.

I'm using for my customers FreeBSD 9.2 i386.  But there is a little problem.

We can not provide login via SFTP.

IPFW Disabled.

Error : Server unexpectedly closed network connection

Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2017)

FreeBSD 9.2 has been End-of-Life since December 2014 and is not supported any more. Protect your customers and upgrade to a _supported_ version as soon as possible.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## zirvesunucum (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello,

Thank you for information.

FreeBSD 11.0 - We will install 32 bit installation.

Do you have support for this version?

Can I install MySQL 5.5 on FreeBSD 11.0 ?

Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2017)

FreeBSD 11.0 will be supported until 3 months after the release of 11.1. FreeBSD 11.1 is scheduled to be released at the end of July, beginning of August: https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.1R/schedule.html. You may want to hold-off on 11 until 11.1 is released.

Alternatively, you can upgrade to FreeBSD 10.3 now instead. It will be supported until April 2018.



zirvesunucum said:


> Can I install MySQL 5.5 on FreeBSD 11.0 ?


All versions of FreeBSD use the same ports tree: databases/mysql55-server.


----------



## zirvesunucum (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello,

I install freebsd 11.0 but there is a little problem.

Error: http://prntscr.com/fmfxb9

/etc/rc.conf | : http://prntscr.com/fmfxr0

/etc/resolv.conf | : http://prntscr.com/fmfxz8

ifconfig | : http://prntscr.com/fmfy8h

Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2017)

Your IP address and routing is weird. The gateway is on an entirely different subnet (same provider though). Are you sure those are the correct settings?


----------



## zirvesunucum (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello,

This settings working on other FreeBSD versions with the same settings, I'm sure the settings are correct.

Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2017)

Check if those routes are applied properly: `netstat -rn`


----------



## zirvesunucum (Jun 21, 2017)

netstat -rn |: http://prntscr.com/fmgkjl


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2017)

Ok, those seem to have applied correctly. Can you ping that 164.132.200.254 gateway address?


----------



## zirvesunucum (Jun 21, 2017)

Gateway ping ok : http://prntscr.com/fmgmxf


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2017)

Ok, that works, next try pinging 8.8.8.8. 

I am wondering why you're getting duplicate responses though. That's usually an indication there's something really wrong with the network itself.


----------



## zirvesunucum (Jun 21, 2017)

I installed FreeBSD 10.3 and solved the problem.


----------

